# Cramps+Birth controll pills (warning*girl stuff*)



## Missy9579 (Jan 16, 2008)

SO for many years I was on the shot and did not get a period. I had many female problems in the past and this was a great solution to them.

About 8-10 months ago I got off the shot and started on the pill. Everything was fine. period came and went.

Last month my doctors office stopped selling the pill i was on and gave me another. My period came, it was a few days longer, but lighter. Ok, no biggie.

This month I am having cramps that would make an elephant faint. Im supposed to get my period Sunday, although I usually get it the Thursday after. I have never experienced cramps before but I wonder if they are related to this new brand of pill?

Have any of you changed pills and experienced more severe or less severe cramps?


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jan 16, 2008)

I did had a similar experience, i get really bad cramps without the pill, and initially went on it to combat these, over time i have had 3 different types of pill, one of which actually made the cramping worse to the point where i thought i was going to pass out. 
The other 2 actually help stop the cramps, somewhat. 

Also, you said your cycle has changed slightly, and you are getting your period on the Sunday rather than the Thursday, did you change the day you started taking the pill? I know when i have altered the time i am meant to naturally have my period i get hellish cramps. 

This is definitely something you need to bring up with your Doctor/Nurse, if you have never experienced these cramps before it's more than likely associated with this new pill that you are taking, i know here in the U.K under these circumstances they will prescribe a new type to try.

Don't just suffer it chick, i know how horrible it can be.


----------



## Missy9579 (Jan 16, 2008)

My cycle did not change, according to the pill pack Sunday is the day my period should start but it has always started a few days later.

But I am wondering with these cramps if it may come earlier.

I have just never experienced anything like this. It feels awful, I cant even explain it!

Thank you for the input!





BeckaBoo said:


> I did had a similar experience, i get really bad cramps without the pill, and initially went on it to combat these, over time i have had 3 different types of pill, one of which actually made the cramping worse to the point where i thought i was going to pass out.
> The other 2 actually help stop the cramps, somewhat.
> 
> Also, you said your cycle has changed slightly, and you are getting your period on the Sunday rather than the Thursday, did you change the day you started taking the pill? I know when i have altered the time i am meant to naturally have my period i get hellish cramps.
> ...


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jan 16, 2008)

BigCutieViolet said:


> My cycle did not change, according to the pill pack Sunday is the day my period should start but it has always started a few days later.
> 
> But I am wondering with these cramps if it may come earlier.
> 
> ...



Awww, Violet, i know it sucks. 

Hope you get back to feeling better ASAP honey.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 16, 2008)

Do you mind posting what pill you're on?

It may have to do with the hormonal makeup of it.

There are dozens of different formulas you can choose from, you may just be on the wrong one for your particular endocrine system.


----------



## Missy9579 (Jan 16, 2008)

I WAS on the ortho tri cyclin 

I am now on Lutera


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't know the makeup of that one, but if I recall correctly, the pills that are estrogen "heavier" may cause the problems you're talking about.

I was on Demulen 1/35 and had no cramps and periods lite enough to get through with "lite" tampons and panty shields.


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 17, 2008)

Violet,

Ortho and Lutera have two different chemical compounds in them. From looking at the chemical forumlas, my guess is that your body has not adjusted to the different compounds. Lutera may not be the correct birth control for you, and you should contact your doctor to discuss your symptoms and possibly different options of birth control for you.

Bb


----------

